# Vandalismus in der Oberpfalz



## EL_Rey (4. Februar 2014)

schon gelesen ?

http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...13637/es-zerstoert-ein-stueck-weit-natur.html


----------



## Neo_78 (4. Februar 2014)

Ja und ich finde es eine Frechheit. 
Wir vom TSV Nittenau sind schon sehr lange hier Unterwegs und wir genießen einfach unseren Sport ohne Schaufeln und anderem Gerät.  Das hier ein Traumhaftes Gebiet zum Fahren ist finde ich sehr positiv denn richtig Unterwegs schadet weder Natur noch Mensch und fördert nur das zusammen sein und auch natürlich den Tourismus in unserer Region.
Ich finde es äußerst Kindisch so auf MTB gehässig zu sein, nur weil KINDER hier ans Werk gehen. Hier werden keine Gespräche geführt, sondern gleich Scharf geschossen. TRAURIG sage ich da nur!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (4. Februar 2014)

Schade, dass es in immer mehr Gebieten zu solchen Diskussionen kommt.
Aber der Artikel glänzt auch nicht gerade mit Objektivität und Seriosität.


----------



## derwaaal (4. Februar 2014)

vielleicht nehmen sie die Aktivitäten in Erlangen als Freibrief, und überspringen gleich noch ein Treffen mit allen Beteiligten sondern sorgen gleich für vollendete Tatsachen ...
Respekt, sehr zielgerichtet!


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (5. Februar 2014)

> Dabei seien die Radler auch zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit, Winter wie Sommer, unterwegs, was auch die Tiere im Wald einschränkt, denen nur noch wenig Ruhe- und Rückzugsräume bleiben.





> Er selbst habe vom Jagdsitz aus einmal zwei Radfahrer beobachtet, die in etwa 50 Metern Entfernung laut lachend den Berg hinunter geprescht seien. Da habe sich kein Wild mehr sehen lassen.


Ja man muss sich schon entscheiden, ob die MTBler jetzt Wildtiere retten oder schaden. ;-)


----------



## pndrev (5. Februar 2014)

> Er selbst habe vom Jagdsitz aus einmal zwei Radfahrer beobachtet, die in etwa 50 Metern Entfernung laut lachend den Berg hinunter geprescht seien. Da habe sich kein Wild mehr sehen lassen.



Natürlich im Gegensatz zu Wanderergruppen und Familien mit kleinen Kindern, die vorbildlich fast unbemerkbar und geräuschlos im Wald unterwegs sind...


----------



## derwaaal (5. Februar 2014)

Lachen verboten, die Jäger gehen dazu in den Keller!


----------



## scratch_a (5. Februar 2014)

> Zwar gebe es das Waldbetretungsrecht, man dürfe also natürlich im Wald spazierengehen, doch es sei verboten, mitten durch den Wald zu preschen.



Spazierengehen erlaubt, befahren verboten. Auf welches Gesetz in Bayern könnten sie sich da stützen? Ich denke, bei uns sind sehr sehr viele Wanderwege auch geeignet, mit dem MTB zu befahren und somit auch erlaubt.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Februar 2014)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> Ja man muss sich schon entscheiden, ob die MTBler jetzt Wildtiere retten oder schaden. ;-)



Ja das ist die ganze Ironie an der Sache...und sie merken es nichtmal

G.


----------



## EL_Rey (12. Februar 2014)

also ich fahr seit 97 im Marienthal ... da gabs nie Ärger, weder mit Wanderern, noch Jägern, Förstern etc. sind auch ne Zeit lang viel nachts gefahren ....


----------



## EL_Rey (12. Februar 2014)

schade dass einige meinen der Walt gehört Ihnen und einfach drauflos bauen .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2Burgen (12. Februar 2014)

Ich finde eher die Argumentation kritisch, dass weil es einen Bikepark gibt niemand wo anders fahren soll. Ich als Touren-/Marathonfahrer kann mit einem Bikepark z.B. nix anfangen.

Das man im Wald nichts baut ist für mich aber selbstverständlich.


----------



## EL_Rey (12. Februar 2014)

naja bauen ist ja auch relativ .... dass man an bestehenden trails mal details ändert (Löcher auffüllt, spurrinnen ausbessert  etc) kann man nicht damit vergleichen dass man massive Holzelemente an Bäume nagelt


----------



## 2Burgen (12. Februar 2014)

Ein Loch auffüllen würde ich jetzt aber auch nicht als Bauen bezeichnen. Einen 2m Double schon.


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. Februar 2014)

Was auch immer, ich hab ich Wald einfach keine Erde zu bewegen. Punkt.
Werde nie verstehen was das soll....... bei mir in der Gegend hab ich schon Deppen gesehen die mittlerweile freigefahrene Wurzeln entfernen..........ohne Worte


----------



## Pakalolo (23. Februar 2014)

Es gibt auch die Guten!


----------



## Pakalolo (23. Februar 2014)

Es gibt auch die Guten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (23. Februar 2014)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Es gibt auch die Guten!


Das ist ja mal eine richtig coole Sicht der Dinge. Das ist immer genau meine Argumentation, wenn Leute gegen nightrides gewettert haben.


----------



## scratch_a (23. Februar 2014)

So etwas liest man doch gerne!


----------

